#ubuntu-co 2011-03-14
 * dannyLopez68 cena
<BASSMAN20056> SALUDOS
<smallsoldier> una consulta tengo un servidor local de repositorios con apt-cacher, pero la tranferencia es lenta como si se descargara de internet, alguien que me pueda ayudar
<smallsoldier> hola
<smallsoldier> alguien podria ayudarme
<same> buenas...
<same> sergiokof: ping
<sergiokof> same, pong
<same> sergiokof: ud ha configurado el lapiz de un hp pavilion tx 1000 en ubuntu 10.10?
<sergiokof> same,  pero en ubuntu 7.4
<sergiokof> hace como 3 años
<kuadrosx> que es un lapiz?
<same> sergiokof: veo... jejeje ando mirando eso
<sergiokof> same, http://revistaenter.net/portal/tutoriales/53/43-instalacion-de-table-pc-hp-pavilion-tx-1000-series-con-ubuntu-710.html
<same> sergiokof: me cai :S
<sergiokof> same, http://revistaenter.net/portal/tutoriales/53/43-instalacion-de-table-pc-hp-pavilion-tx-1000-series-con-ubuntu-710.html
<same> sergiokof: voy a ver
<same> sergiokof: como q tumbaron ese driver http://210.64.17.162/web20/TouckDriver/linuxDriver.htm
<kywy> holas
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-15
<Manuelbrs> hola, es posible montar un servidor de directorio activo en linux?
<Manuelbrs> googleando solo veo q se puede en windows :s
<kuadrosx> Manuelbrs: ldap
<kuadrosx> openldap
<Manuelbrs> gracias kuadrosx 
<sepirothem> Buenas noches
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, IngForigua que onda!
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, q mas hermano?
 * SergioMeneses mirando q comer :S
<s3rg10k0f> bien ya aca
<s3rg10k0f> en la casa
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, super... yo acabo de llegar... este año armamos parche para el campus?
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: tonc
<IngForigua> ya puso la info en villao
<s3rg10k0f> no
<s3rg10k0f> donde es que es
<s3rg10k0f> ?
<IngForigua> xDDD\
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, xD
<IngForigua> http://flisol.net/FLISOL2011/Colombia/Villavicencio/Stand
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, y q vende el s3rg10k0f ?
<s3rg10k0f> cds de ubuntu
<s3rg10k0f> a 2 lks
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, aguanta
<SergioMeneses> ademas el envio se lo cobran a uno
<s3rg10k0f> jeje
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua,  ahorita monto eso
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: le encargo
<sepirothem> hello
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, montelo q de paso me sirve
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, pille https://picasaweb.google.com/sergioandresmeneses/Ubuntu#
<IngForigua> canal lleno xDD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, captura de pantalla
<IngForigua> nooooo mejor no
 * IngForigua anda en el os favorito de s3rg10k0f xDDDDDDDD
 * IngForigua se esconde lejos
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, contrabando!!
<sepirothem> hey una pregunta
<sepirothem> les ha pasado que en la ultima actualizacion de firefox... el motor de busqueda es ask?
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :S
<SergioMeneses> ome no sea asi... jejeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman, nos van a hablar del ubucon :D
<cgope> SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> cgope, \O
<IngForigua> bushido240: por aca
<IngForigua> pregunte
<IngForigua> libremente
<IngForigua> aca le ayudamos en los que necesite
<bushido240> Te gusto ?
<bushido240> xD
<bushido240> e sbroma
<bushido240> que sistema de linux es mejor 
<bushido240> y estable ?
<IngForigua> todos tienen sus cosas buenas
<IngForigua> depende lo que hagas y el uso que le vallas  adar
<IngForigua> por ejemplo si te gusta la investigacion y eres quimico
<IngForigua> scientific linux
<bushido240> yo soy muy gamer
<bushido240> cual es sirve ?
<bushido240> para correr mis jeugos
<IngForigua> si te gustan los servidores debian o centos
<IngForigua> ahhhhh para juegos diria que ubuntu
<IngForigua> ubica juegos y puede instalar drivers facilmente
<IngForigua> hay un live cd de gammers
<IngForigua> es vacano
<bushido240> me corren todo los juegos ?
<SergioMeneses> cgope, hola..
<SergioMeneses> como vas?
<cgope> bn ya me voy me abrieron de la reunion :S
<IngForigua> bushido240: depende de cuales
<IngForigua> si son nativos o de windows
<SergioMeneses> cgope, jeje a las reuniones solo pueden hablar los miembros del concilio :S 
<bushido240> pues crysis 2
<IngForigua> los de windows puede correr muchos
<cgope> lo soy 
<bushido240> bad company 2
<SergioMeneses> cgope, ?
<cgope> o bueno hasta donde sabia :P
<bushido240> y los nuevos que saldran este año
<IngForigua> !google playonlinux
<SergioMeneses> cgope, = cesar?
<kubot> Inicio - PlayOnLinux - Play On Linux Facilmente: <http://www.playonlinux.com/es/>; Descargas - PlayOnLinux - Play On Linux Facilmente: <http://www.playonlinux.com/es/download.html>; PlayOnLinux - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayOnLinux>; PlayOnLinux: los juegos de Windows en tu Linux fácilmente: <http://www.genbeta.com/actualidad/playonlinux-los- (2 more messages)
<cgope> sip
<SergioMeneses> cgope, omeee
<SergioMeneses> entre
<SergioMeneses> q chafa
<IngForigua> !google wineappdb
<cgope> cesar gomez peña para ser exactos :$
<kubot> Starcraft 2 Cómo jugarlo en GNU/Linux - Foro Vagos: <http://www.vagos.es/showthread.php?t=935345>; StarCraft Portable con Wine va lento: <http://www.esdebian.org/foro/36098/starcraft-portable-wine-va-lento>; ¿Cual es mejor Playonlinux o Winedoors? | BlogDRAKE: <http://blogdrake.net/consulta/cual-es-mejor-playonlinux-o-winedoors>; Error al actualizar fedora 9 | Fedora México: (2 more messages)
<IngForigua> bushido240: diria que con play on linux puede jugar
<IngForigua> yo lo uso en mi empresa pa autocad
<bushido240> todos mis juegos ?
<IngForigua> depende
<IngForigua> mire esto
<SergioMeneses> cgope, se cambio el nick :S
<SergioMeneses> pero fresco participe en la meeting bien pueda jajaja
<IngForigua> bushido240: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<IngForigua> ahi mira la lista de juegos
<cgope> jajajajaja  :P ya te habia dicho 
<IngForigua> algunos corren otros no
 * IngForigua sigue en reunion
<SergioMeneses> cgope, no me fije q pena hermano... en serio
<cgope> jajajaja no hay lio :P
<Manuelbrs> alguien aqui ha podido instalar el 11.04 sin problemas?
<IngForigua> Manuelbrs: siiiii muy facil
<IngForigua> por?
<IngForigua> diria que el 90 % de las veces
<IngForigua> lo demas con la alternate
<tkw-one> linux no sirve para jugar a menos que tenga tarjeta grafica dedicada... porque con gpu incorporado apenas si vera algunos frames si es que lo logra.
<Manuelbrs> lo q pasa es q tambn tengo windows instalado en otra particion y cuando le doy escojer manualmente las particiones me sale un error de grub...
<IngForigua> tkw-one: mas que todo en juegos emulados
<Manuelbrs> y pues no me deja continuar
<Manuelbrs> IngForigua: solo tengo error en grub cuando intento instalar el 11.04, con los otros el proceso no me pone inconveniente
<IngForigua> Manuelbrs: elgun error para enpezar a investigar?
<IngForigua> que dice el error
<tkw-one> y añado que aunque se instale directx en wine el resultado comun sera que el juego no corra o corra lento en la mayoria de los casos... lo mejor es windows para jugar/ linux para trabajar.
<IngForigua> tkw-one: depende del ranking en appdb
<IngForigua> si son garbage si tiene razon
<IngForigua> pero bueno ahi vamos en la lucha cada version corrige mas de 30 bugs
<tkw-one> IngForigua: y lo que nadie dice lo dire yo.... aunque los juegos corrar bien (ya por milagor, ya por casualidad, ya por compatibilidad o lo que sea) sucede que al pasar unos minutos en la mayoria entre 5 y 30 minutos bloquean la maquina, impideindo hasta el reseteo... poruqe pasa no tengo idea pero yo lo he experimentado con varias versiones de linux.
<tkw-one> imaginen un servidor de archivos en plena labor y que alguien se le ocurra la tan increible idea de correr un juego windows en wine.... seguro que el resulado mas probable sea un crash.
<IngForigua> tkw-one: buen apunte pero bueno cubrir una api en un os que no es es titanico 15 aNos de desrrollo y para mis es casi perfecto
<IngForigua> bueno como no juego pues
<SergioMeneses> cgope, por aqui
<cgope> bien
<tkw-one> jajaja, solo hice la observacion porque yo ya me tire varias veces mi portatil experimentando con juegos sobre linux... la experiencia me dice... para jugar usa windwos.
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuente q paso?
<IngForigua> oe es que me toco hacer vainas
<IngForigua> en que quedamos en flisol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, habla conmigo?
<IngForigua> vamos a enviar cooreos a la lista invitando
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: see
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si claro... ya tenemos las wikis oficiales 
<SergioMeneses> y la wiki del team
<SergioMeneses> esperemos esta semana mientras los demas miembros montan info de las ciudades q les toca
<SergioMeneses> le parece? IngForigua ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> cgope, ping
<kuadrosx> hay juegos buenos en linux
<IngForigua> tkw-one: see pero bueno miremos con el tiempo quiza las firmas de software hagan juegos nativos debemos hacer presion comercial
<kuadrosx> bueno, desde mis gustos :P
<kuadrosx> pero bueno hay gente que le gusta jugar 
<kuadrosx> pendajadas :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, IngForigua cgope cuadren lo de las capacitaciones... ojo con eso...
<cgope> SergioMeneses : en el otro canal estaba preguntandole eso a IngForigua
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses pero por ahorita estoy viendo como cuadrar la participacion de ubuntu-co enel flisol en cali
<IngForigua> cgope: agregenmen al gmail
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: cgope ingforigua @ ingforigua.com
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<cgope> IngForigua: acabo de enviar un mail de prueba
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, oks actualice la wiki y nos cuenta en la lista
<SergioMeneses> cgope, ud en q ciudad va a participar en el flisol?
<tkw-one> tengo una pregunta boba.... si el nucleo del sistema es un kernel, el cual es igual para todos los linux que lo usen... porque sacar tantas distribuciones si al final lo que deberian sacar era una lista de paquetes general para ese kernel...????
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses ok SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: envieme un correo
<cgope> Bucaramanga
<IngForigua> tkw-one: es como la naturaleza humana
<SergioMeneses> cgope, va a participar como expositor?
<IngForigua> muchos tenemos gustos y tendencias diferentes
<JoseGutierrez> IngForigua ahi le envio un mensaje de prueba
<cgope> con cusol-uis
<SergioMeneses> cgope, mire monte informacion del flisol bucaramanga en esta wiki... JoseGutierrez hacer lo mismo con el de cali https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/flisol2011
<IngForigua> tkw-one: por ejemplo no te guste las distros de servidor
<IngForigua> pero te gusta las de juegos
<IngForigua> los linux solo se diferencian en algo
<cgope> lo siento mi proveedor de internet tiene problemas y se refleja solo en mi casa =)
<IngForigua> las configuraciones y distribucion de paquetes
<tkw-one> IngForigua: entiendo su punto.
<IngForigua> tkw-one: lo que ud dice
<IngForigua> es valido
<IngForigua> asi se pega a un punto fuerte
<IngForigua> pero
<IngForigua> le quita lo bonito
<IngForigua> que es la diversidad
<IngForigua> y la creatividad
<cgope> SergioMeneses ?
<IngForigua> y la posibilidad de editar algo a tu gusto
<IngForigua> seria un monopolio mas
<IngForigua> cgope: JoseGutierrez intalen mumble y vinagre en sus pcs
<IngForigua> vamos hacer una pequeNa video conferencia
<tkw-one> IngForigua: la cantidad de software disponible para linux es tan gigante... que para uno instalar primero consulta web donde alguien aconseje tal o cual porque los probo... porque para un usuario comun no hay nada como instalar cosas ya recontra probadas.
<SergioMeneses> cgope,  mire monte informacion del flisol bucaramanga en esta wiki... JoseGutierrez hacer lo mismo con el de cali https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/flisol2011
<cgope> IngForigua: mi web no funcina pues no he encontrado como hacerla funcionar para ser mas exactos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, use skype ome
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<IngForigua> Sergio nanay
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajajaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: nanay cucas
<IngForigua> a sepirothem lo entrene asi
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks
<IngForigua> tkw-one: para mi El software libre es como la cocina
<IngForigua> se imagina que solo existieran perros calientes
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, guacala me acordo a stallman
<IngForigua> guacala
<JoseGutierrez> mañana en la noche actualizo la wiki con la informacion de la ciudad de cali
<tkw-one> jaja, no me diga que su mujer lo pone a cocinar.. jajaja
<IngForigua> jajajaja soy felizmente SOLTERO
<IngForigua> y tututuero
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDDDDD
<tkw-one> jajaja... en fin .. hay un linux para cada personalidad.... asi deberia decir alguna propaganda.
<IngForigua> tkw-one: claro la idea es poder elegir
<IngForigua> no que te impongan algo
<tkw-one> la pregunta seria y que hacen los que tienen multiples personalidades???
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, es caleño?
<tkw-one> si.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, si me acuerdo de vos....
<IngForigua> tkw-one: solo se puede ser una a la  vez
<IngForigua> por ejemplo cuando estas cocinando no puedes robar
<IngForigua> cuando estas orando no puedes matar
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, buen punto pero refutable
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: acept6eme el gmail
<IngForigua> en estos dias les doy instrucciones
<tkw-one> entonces seria... cuando vayas por un linux, revisa cual peersonalidad lo quiere.... jajaja
<JoseGutierrez> ya te agregue al correo IngForigua
<cgope> igual yo
<tkw-one> bueno, los veo otro dia... hasta pronto... es hora de ir con la mujer de morfeo.
<IngForigua> tkw-one: exitos
<IngForigua> mientras miren el mumble
<cgope> interesante, configurado el audio :P
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, recuerdo q íbamos a implementar el mumble para las meeting :S jejeje
<JoseGutierrez> muy interesante mumble
<IngForigua> jajajaja
 * IngForigua se esconde lejosssssssss
<IngForigua> ole gente vemos
<IngForigua> me voy a dormir
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, bye
<SergioMeneses> yo tambien me voy ya
<SergioMeneses> mañana hay q camellar
<JoseGutierrez> bye que descanses
<cgope> o.0
<SergioMeneses> cgope, JoseGutierrez IngForigua Andphe sergiokof nos hablamos luego
<SergioMeneses> buena noche
<cgope> que descances IngForigua
<cgope> SergioMeneses que descances
<Andphe> suer...
<JoseGutierrez> chaitos a todos
<cgope> Andphe: que descaces parce
<Andphe> o_O
<Andphe> suerte
<cgope> jajajaja me despido yo xD!
<k-milogars> buenas
<manuelbrs> se q este no es el foro apropiado para hacer esta pregunta, pero alguien aqui sabe de centos?
<Andphe> majomenos
<juanescobar_org> Buenas tardes, me llamo Juan Escobar y estoy organizando el FLISOL en la ciudad de Buenaventura Valle, tengo una solicitud y me gustaría saber con quien me puedo dirigir.
<manuelbrs> Andphe: vos sabes?
<Andphe> manuelbrs, si algo
<Andphe> juanescobar_org, solicitud de ?
<sergiokof> juanescobar_org, que necesitas
<juanescobar_org> me gustaría saber si la comunidad de Ubuntu colombia nos puede colaborar con Cds originales de Ubuntu o conference pack
<sergiokof> juanescobar_org, entra al canal #ubuntu-co
<juanescobar_org> porque desde canonical se demoran mucho en llegar
<manuelbrs> lo q pasa es q acabo de instalarlo, y el internet funcionaba bn hasta q instale actualizaciones, luego de eso reinicie pero no me funciona el internet...
 * sergiokof esta en las drogas
<sergiokof> pense que era otro canal
<sergiokof> jajajajaja
<Andphe> sergiokof, lol
<sergiokof> jajja mucha bola
<Andphe> juanescobar_org, pere le busco un enlace
<Andphe> juanescobar_org, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/MaterialEventos
<juanescobar_org> Gracias Muchachos
<Andphe> manuelbrs, ahmm
<Andphe> revisa /etc/network/interfaces
<manuelbrs> no hay  carpeta network ahi :s
<Andphe> veee ciertamente
<Andphe> manuelbrs, intente /etc/init.d/network restart
<manuelbrs> Andphe: tampoco :s
<Andphe> no existe ?
<Andphe> no existe /etc/init.d/network ?
<manuelbrs> en init.d no hay mas carpetas
<kuadrosx> :-O
<Andphe> network es un script no una carpeta
<kuadrosx> directorio
<kuadrosx> las carpetas guardan papeles
<kuadrosx> los directorios archivos
<kuadrosx> :D
<manuelbrs> mmm disculpen :(
<manuelbrs> disculpe Andphe habia visto mal lo q me mandaste... le di restart, y me sale todo ok
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> no navega todavia ?
<manuelbrs> no
<manuelbrs> lo q no entiendo es q en network config, todo me aparece bn, o sea la conexio establecida y la tarjeta red ok
<Andphe> la ip esta bien ?
<Andphe> hagale ping a algo
<Andphe> ping 74.125.232.114
<Andphe> por ejemplo ↑↑
<manuelbrs> haciendo ping me sale 0% loss
<Andphe> entonces si tenes internet
<Andphe> lo que no tenes son DNS
<Andphe> que tenes en /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Andphe> debo irme, si no tenes nada ahi
<Andphe> ponele las ips de unos servidores de nombres
<Andphe> por ejemplo 8.8.8.8 y 8.8.4.4
<Andphe> bbl
<manuelbrs> ando com root pero me  dice permiso denegado
<manuelbrs> grs Andphe 
<manuelbrs> quedo funcionando bn, solo falto reiniciar el pc y quedo gracias Andphe 
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-16
<CHACHO77> hola, alguien me podria colaborar, necesito hacer un servidor wds pero en linux?? es posible?? existe alguna herramienta??
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches....
<kuadrosx> hollman: SergioMeneses sergiokof
<kuadrosx> si aguanta comprar internec movil?
<kuadrosx> 3.5G y eso?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, hola... 
<kuadrosx> el mejor es tigo? :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, hola
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, la verdad si ud no tiene plan de datos aguanta... al menos en estos dias me ha parecido muy util
<hollman> a mi me va bien con tigo
<hollman> y pues yo lo utilizo mucho por que mantengo fuera de casa y de viaje
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si tigo es el mejorcito
<hollman> pero si ud casi no sale pa que !!
<kuadrosx> es que estoy duermiendo en la finca
<kuadrosx> so, no tengo inet :P
<kuadrosx> hollman: pero solo 5G a buena velocidad?
<kuadrosx> :C
<kuadrosx> cuanto es la velocidad
<hollman> kuadrosx, tiene que ver si en su finca le llega la señal 3.5 bien
<kuadrosx> hollman: pues el kindle funca bien
<kuadrosx> a veces se baja a gprs
<hollman> si
<hollman> esa es la vaina
<hollman> que se baje
<kuadrosx> hollman: bueno, allá en mi cuarto no entre ni el celular :P
<kuadrosx> hollman: pero pues afuera como que funca bien
<hollman> bueno!! eso si ya depende de ud
<kuadrosx> igual en kindle se mantiene calli ful en 3G
<hollman> a mi tigo me ha dado hasta 1.5 megas de bajada
<kuadrosx> casi*
<kuadrosx> uff, bueno solo lo necesito para el skipe :|
<kuadrosx> y para mandar algunos commmits
<hollman> kuadrosx, ha si !!
<hollman> si le funca al pelo
<kuadrosx> hollman: pa cuando el 4G?
<kuadrosx> hollman: va a ser mejor no? :P
<hollman> eso dicen
<hollman> pero ni idea pa cuando
<kuadrosx> supuestamente une ya tiene, no?
<kuadrosx> bueno, otro cosa para esperar
<hollman> no se
<hollman> puede que se le habilite
<hollman> pero que la red no le de ni 3g 
<hollman> hehehehehhe
<hollman> el cuello de botella que llamamos los sysadmins
<kuadrosx> jejeje
<kuadrosx> hollman: bueno, gracias al kindle se que hay 3g en mi casa Xd
<kuadrosx> aunque :P ... quien sabe con quien contrata amazon :P
<kuadrosx> btw kindle rocks!
<hollman> kuadrosx, pero con quien tiene el contrato del internets ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: yo? con nadie :P
<hollman> entonces como probo que el kindle le funca el 3g ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: el kindle tiene 3g gratis
<kuadrosx> lo paga amazon :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, serioooooooo ?
<hollman> :-o
<hollman> y por cuanto tiempo ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: no se
<kuadrosx> ilimitado?
<hollman> ni idea
<hollman> veee
<hollman> tan raro eso
<hollman> no me las creo todavia ...
<kuadrosx> Free 3G Wireless – No monthly payments, no annual contracts
<kuadrosx> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wireless-Reader-3G-Wifi-Graphite/dp/B002FQJT3Q
<kuadrosx> hollman: a ellos les interesa vender libros :P
<kuadrosx> en cualquier lugar
<hollman> kuadrosx, woowww
<hollman> como harán ?
<kuadrosx> http://client0.cellmaps.com/viewer.html?cov=1
<kuadrosx> le pagan a un operador
<kuadrosx> unos cuentos millones me imagino
<Andphe> ¬¬
<kuadrosx> cuantos*
<hollman> genial!
<hollman> y que hace en el kindle aparte de leer ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: digamos que venden libros electornicos(una copia) de 10 a 30 dolares :P
<kuadrosx> hollman: pues yo reviso el gmail
<kuadrosx> y a veces entro por aca... pero se bloquea para salir del irc
<kuadrosx> pero leer es una simba
<kuadrosx> <3
<hollman> ve y esta barato
<hollman> no sabia ...
<kuadrosx> hollman: pa' leer esta bacano
<kuadrosx> lo unico malo es que no soporta epubs
<kuadrosx> pero pues se pueden pasar a mobi
<kuadrosx> tampoco son caroslos libros
<kuadrosx> entre 10 y 30 dolares
<kuadrosx> en amazon
<kuadrosx> aunque los manes le pueden borrar a uno cosas :|
<hollman> jejej
<hollman> si
<hollman> bueno
<hollman> nos vemos
<SergioMeneses> hollman, bye
<SergioMeneses> yo voy saliendo también...
<hollman> ya no me voy
<hollman> jejeje
<hollman> voy a hacer una pruebita antes de dormir :P
<SergioMeneses> <hollman> nos vemos
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajaja oks
<SergioMeneses> buenoy o si me largo nos vemos mi gente
<Cabro> buenas noches quiero particionar el disco pero no se si utilizar ext4 o 3
<tkw-one> le sugiero no usar ntfs
<Guest21977> que de nuevo ubunteros
<same> buenos dias...
<same> volvi...
<tales> hola, a que hace referencia cuando sale esto en la instalacion de natty>  you need to make the newly installed system bootable
<Dayessi> wenas como tan
<Dayessi> client
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-17
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches...
<sergiomeneses> buenas...
<sirderigo> saludos queridos ubunteros
<Karambomb4> buen dia
<Andphe> hola
<Karambomb4> Alguien me puede ayudar a utilizar el irc para realizar conexiones a sitios una explicacion
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-18
 * crixfer is listening to: Linkin Park - [Linkin Park - A Thousand Suns] - Waiting For The End ~ [ 0:49] of [ 3:51]
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-20
<atahualpa> hello a todos
<atahualpa> una ayuda parceros
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-12
<SergioMeneses> n0rman, ping
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como vamos?
<IngForigua> http://multimedia.bogota-mesh.org/index.php/PrimerCursoRedesLibres
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, a ver
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, q bueno!....
<IngForigua> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hasta castelblanco
<SergioMeneses> q bueno
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> el dio la charla
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, muy bueno!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, conectese a gmail
<IngForigua> ya
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, revise 
<sergiolubo> buenas tardes
<sergiolubo> Algunos de los presentes me puede recomendar donde realizar un curso de linux en bogota, gracias
<sergiolubo> Hola alguien me puede recomendar un curso de linux en bogota
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-13
<SergioMeneses> entonces IngForigua
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: quiubo menenes
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: hay chekeando lo del flisol
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: nos vemos luego!....oe pilas con lo del nodo, hay q documentar eso tambien
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-14
<SergioMeneses> don andresmujica \o como va la causa?
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-15
<hollman> hola mi troll IngForigua 
<hollman> lo andaba buscando :D
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> que manes tan varoniles.... 
<hollman> tan malo :E
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> yo malo, si... pero con ese comentario ... lo minimo que se piensa es mal de ustedes dos..... 
<IngForigua> hollman: que pasa compa
<hollman> tonces mi troll
<IngForigua> antes de que se me caiga la conexion
<hollman> es que quede medio sanchez con el email de este man
<hollman> ya lo vio ?
<hollman> IngForigua, como asi? no esta conectado a Bogota Mesh :P jejejejejeje
<hollman> el de el abogado
<hollman> sergio
<hollman> yo solo le entendi lo que quiere ayudar
<hollman> y con el fin de seguir en la sinergia de todo apoyo decirle que si !!
<IngForigua> ando colgado de un nodo
<IngForigua> de mi nodo
<IngForigua> si que no tiene claro con que utilidad la vamos a dar al codigfo de etica
<hollman> mejor dicho
<hollman> en resumen
<hollman> opino yo
<hollman> que:
<hollman> Si uds requieren una colaboración de tipo legal activa la propongo con mucho gusto con tal de que me consideren un colaborador del proyecto sin ninguna contraprestación monetaria y solo a manera de colaboración activa y efectiva al proyecto el cual me honra en tenerme en cuenta
<hollman> +100000000000 a eso!
<hollman> <hollman> Si uds requieren una colaboración de tipo legal activa la propongo con mucho gusto con tal de que me consideren un colaborador del proyecto sin ninguna contraprestación monetaria y solo a manera de colaboración activa y efectiva al proyecto el cual me honra en tenerme en cuenta
<hollman> <hollman> +100000000000 a eso!
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-16
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> mire
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, entonces!
<SergioMeneses> ?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: TENGO PODER
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuando vuelve como cummunity manager?
<IngForigua> jum
<IngForigua> me voy a autopatear
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, back
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lea el hilo del flisol medellin
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> IngForigua: sos el tipico colombiano.... se autoflagela para pagar por los errores cometidos y los venideros. ... jjjjjjaaajajja
<IngForigua> tkw-one[el_Malo]: xDDDDDDD
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: que pereza el flisol mejor ampliat el SFD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, puede ser
<SergioMeneses> bueno IngForigua nos hablamos luego
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-17
<goluk> buenas tardes a todos, alguien tiene de casualidad informacion respecto a los temas o charlas q se dictaran en flisol cucuta.
<k-milogars> flisol.net
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-18
<ecubuntu> alguien por aquí q me de una manito
<naudy> Invitación a todos para el Seminario sobre Seguridad informática que se estará realizando a partir del miércoles 21 de marzo. El seminario es online y Gratuito!!! Lo único que hay deben hacer es registrarse. La url en donde pueden encontrar mas informacion es http://www.joseschenone.com.ar/2012/03/seminario-de-seguridad.html
<andreslara501> IngForigua, Te necestiaba preguntar algo, ¿estás?
<IngForigua> andreslara501: claro
<IngForigua> digame
<andreslara501> Soy Andrés Lara el de Popayán el amigo de May, no sé si te acordás Securinf
<andreslara501> IngForigua, te quería hacer unas preguntas pero te lo digo pro interno, allá nos vemos
<IngForigua> andreslara501: TB
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-11
<hollman> kuadrosx, ping
<kuadrosx> hollman: pong
<hollman> kuadrosx, ud sigue con kde dia a dia ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: como asi? pues leo el g+ de la mayoria de los deves por?
<hollman> como escritorio de trabajo en el pc personal
<hollman> pc/laptop
<kuadrosx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded
<kuadrosx> haa si, claro
<hollman> ha cambiado mucho hace un año a hoy ?
<kuadrosx> cada 6 meses hacen un release asi que me imagino que si
<kuadrosx> aunque cambiado en cuanto a que?
<hollman> usabilidad
<kuadrosx> que es usabilidad?
<hollman> facilidad con que un usuario se adapte a el entorno
<kuadrosx> como veras eso es muy personal
<kuadrosx> por ejemplo el layout del escritorio es casi una copia del windows antiguo
<kuadrosx> precisamente para que la gente se "adapte"
<kuadrosx> yo uso kde desde ahce años con mi propio "layout"
<kuadrosx> que es algo que traje de xfce4(las primeras versiones"
<kuadrosx> en cuento ha performance que es parte del UX
<kuadrosx> la mayor parte de la culpa que se sienta lento ha sido de los drivers, pero actualemente funciona muy bien todo
<hollman> kuadrosx, vale, gracias por sus comentarios
<hollman> vamos a ver si instalo el kubuntu-desktop
<hollman> por que mi papa si no dio con unity
<kuadrosx> hollman: que version seria esa? la 4.10?
<kuadrosx> si puede poner la 4.10 seria mejor
<hollman> no se cual tenga kubuntu 12.10
<hollman> si es una anterior se podrá actualizar me imagino yo por medio de ppa
<kuadrosx> hollman: si, pongale el ppa
<kuadrosx> de backport
<hollman> si acabo de leer http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10
<hollman> por que me recomienda la 4.10 ?
<kuadrosx> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10.1
<kuadrosx> siempre son muchos arreglos que se hacen en 6 meses
<kuadrosx> :P
<hollman> :P
<hollman> bueno
<kuadrosx> hollman: igual tomese el tiempo de revisar como quiere su escritorio :P
<hollman> instalando ....
<kuadrosx> el layout por default sucks :S
<hollman> yo no, mi padre :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, y eso se buscá asi ?
<hollman> layout kde ?
<kuadrosx> no no
<kuadrosx> donde poner los paneles y eso
<kuadrosx> tengo que salir de urgencia
<hollman> ;)
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-12
<xaviermelitouis> i need help
<diegonimus> Hola
<DGUERRERO> diegonimus \o
<diegonimus> Como estan?
<diegonimus> Por fin pude logearme
<diegonimus> puedo hacerles una consulta?
<DGUERRERO> diegonimus adelante
<diegonimus> Gracias
<diegonimus> disculpen por la demore
<diegonimus> estoy tratando de instalar una multifuncional
<diegonimus> y pues la detecta automaticamente
<diegonimus> pero no he podido hacerla funcionar con alguna aplicacion normal
<diegonimus> me explico: por ejemplo trato de usar el easy scan (el programa que viene por defecto), pero dice que
<diegonimus> no se puede enviar el comando al escaner o los argumentos no son validos
<diegonimus> verificando los divers con lsusb si no estoy mal
<diegonimus> al parcer si funcionan los drivers
<diegonimus> pero no se que mas se debe hacer
<diegonimus> Gracias
<diego2308> Hola a tod@s de nuevo
<diego2308> disculpen
<diego2308>  el retraso
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-14
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches
<BartOC> Buenas ncohes iluste Fernando_Giraldo
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches a Todos 
<BartOC> jose estamos del otro lado
<BartOC> xd
<JoseGutierrez> ok hermano
<Fernando_Giraldo> JoseGutierrez, que mas
<JoseGutierrez> bien Fernando_Giraldo y usted que como va todo por medallo
<hollman> kuadrosx, ping
<kuadrosx> hollman: digame licenciado
<hollman> kuadrosx, ha ya no, lo acabo de encontrar. era una pregunta mongodb
<kuadrosx> hollman: :O
<hollman> un problemilla con el mongo php driver
<kuadrosx> hollman: vos? vos?
<kuadrosx> miercoles cambiaron a hollman
<hollman> kuadrosx, jajajajaja
<hollman> seee
<hollman> ando acá trabajando un poquitico con mongodb
<hollman> y efectivo, acabo de solucionar mi problema con el driver php
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-15
<plop__> Se;ores tengo un problema no puedo instalar git y lo tenina instalado
<plop__> no se que paso, pero me jodio todo y no lo puedo volver a instalar http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615333/  Alguno sabe como resolver este inconveniente?
<juan_> ola
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-16
<vikotoro> hola a todos
<vikotoro> queria hacer una pequeña pregunta, es sobre las tablet y phones ubuntu.
#ubuntu-co 2014-03-10
<setobauer> ush, este canal está muerto
<setobauer> gente, donde dan cursos de programación presencial?
<kuadrosx> setobauer: en las universidades?
<kuadrosx> :P
<setobauer> sí, hobio
<setobauer> pero me refiero así a como un curso en sitio de educación no formal
<kuadrosx> ni idea
<setobauer> sí porque mi capacidad de autoaprendizaje en esa área no es muy buena
<hollman> <setobauer> gente, donde dan cursos de programación presencial?
<hollman> <kuadrosx> setobauer: en las universidades?
<hollman> hahahahaha
#ubuntu-co 2014-03-11
<kuadrosx> lol
<anjugor> buenas noches :)
#ubuntu-co 2015-03-09
<Anheros11> Hola, Buenos dias, Alguien podria decirme una solucion al error while reading from description broken: pipe, Salio despues de instalar los controaldores para la tarjeta grafica nvidia
